# Inexpensive plow dolly



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone used one made by Larin for around $50 bucks @ JC Whitney? Seems like small $$ for something like that but just wanted to see if anyone else had used these specifically. I saw where tls22 used three modified trash can dollies but those were $55ea so I thought this might save a little coin. BTW it is for a 7.5 RD Fisher MMII which seems well below the weight limits of the Larin product.

Great site and am looking forward to learning much from everyone....ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks man....yeah i love them! I did not think they where that much, im going to have to check lowes and home depot for you!





I think im going to put a piece of wood in the center next year!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;567043 said:


> I think im going to put a piece of wood in the center next year!


that would make it unbreakablewesportwesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;567047 said:


> that would make it unbreakablewesportwesport


Those things are strong........good way to get the plow from point A to point B!
:salute:


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

tls22;567049 said:


> Those things are strong........good way to get the plow from point A to point B!
> :salute:


Looking closer at it, I could probably make something by using a few 2'x4's some 1/2 " plywood pieces and some wheels on casters from any hardware store....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

gwnorth23;567052 said:


> Looking closer at it, I could probably make something by using a few 2'x4's some 1/2 " plywood pieces and some wheels on casters from any hardware store....


Yeah def, that would prob work better then what i have! My father built a wooden bin with wheels on casters, so he can bring the fire wood closer to his basement stairs that lead upsatirs!


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

There is a company out there that makes them for particular plows. They are low profile and somewhat inexpensive. Never had one here to inspect but they look like they would work well.

Go to: http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/Plow-Carts/

WooHoo, my 100th post!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin Kendrick;567061 said:


> There is a company out there that makes them for particular plows. They are low profile and somewhat inexpensive. Never had one here to inspect but they look like they would work well.
> 
> Go to: http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/Plow-Carts/
> 
> WooHoo, my 100th post!!


Good job man, enjoy this site! I have learn alot from it!:waving:

Why not have my dollys on that web site?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

The price of janitorial supplies varies wildly, with HD and Lowes probably being some of the most expensive places to buy. Check out the phone book for suppliers or here's a source for under $20 http://www.webstaurantstore.com/continental-3255-trashcan-dolly/6902640.html shipping my be prohibitive though.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought a large furniture dolly from a place called Big Lots, dunno if anyone else has/knows of them.

Cost me seven bucks.

Works great.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Zodiac;567074 said:


> I bought a large furniture dolly from a place called Big Lots, dunno if anyone else has/knows of them.
> 
> Cost me seven bucks.
> 
> Works great.


Good stores, _if you can find one that is_ Seems they build, everyone wants to go, then business goes down, and they move to the next town and the cycle contines.

Check a local HD (or anywhere else I guess) and ask where they have their clearance or scrap box. They should all have one, left over scraps, usually just have paint, or unsquare edges, but its all real cheap most of the time, pull out the tools and have fun making your own if you ever need one. A nice wood frame with some heavy duty casters would be a good but inexpnsive way.


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

farmerkev;567082 said:


> Good stores, _if you can find one that is_ Seems they build, everyone wants to go, then business goes down, and they move to the next town and the cycle contines.
> 
> Check a local HD (or anywhere else I guess) and ask where they have their clearance or scrap box. They should all have one, left over scraps, usually just have paint, or unsquare edges, but its all real cheap most of the time, pull out the tools and have fun making your own if you ever need one. A nice wood frame with some heavy duty casters would be a good but inexpnsive way.


Thanks for all the ideas, think will try and fabricate something myself....


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

i just use snowmobile dollies,the centers of them are perfect for the cutting edge to fit in


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i know the cost is higher.... but the wheels that western sell ... GREAT =)

they even balance the blade, so you can pick up the frame side to alligne the mount holes... 2 finger is all i need. no more pry bars.....


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*Build your own*

I just made a square frame out of 2x10's & casters. It was 15 years ago & still works great. Changing to the minute mount from the conventional Fisher, I had to add a piece of plywood for the jack stand to come down on, but it all works pretty flawlessly. It can probably be done with 12-16' of 2x8.

I'll bet someone could do a stellar job welding up a frame to mount casters on, probably using angle iron or square tubing.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

This is what i used. I bought 3 of them when on sale for $10 a piece. Works nice, i have a 7'6" Unimount Poly.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93888


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, I will try and post some pics later of what I came up with....Mark


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I use two furniture dollys. each holds 1000#s. only $15 a piece. work great....


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Have been thinking about building an all-terrain unit, my blade is stored outside in a gravel driveway. Thinking 2x4 channel, with those 10" air up tires from Harbor Freight and a 2" ball so I can pull it around with the ATV. Winter project maybe.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

i sell alot of theese they come in a pack of three, they have a cut out for the cutting edge and a spot for the a frame or kick stand work good in a garage.. wouldnt use them on gravel


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

fordmstng66;567513 said:


> This is what i used. I bought 3 of them when on sale for $10 a piece. Works nice, i have a 7'6" Unimount Poly.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93888


First off, I know this thread is 2 months old. But why start a new one when I see what I have been looking at.

Do you just put your blade on these without the shoes? Also did you use any plywood on the one for the a frame. I have a md 2 and I take the whole thing off the truck and was wondering about the jack for the headgear.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Just go to HD and load up one of those orange carts. Apparently they work fine from what i hear.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

^ lol the first plow I bought was a Meyer 2-Meter and the guy gave me his plow dolly, which was a regular shopping cart with the basket cut off. Surprisingly it left the plow at the perfect height for the EZ-Mount.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Young Pup;610395 said:


> First off, I know this thread is 2 months old. But why start a new one when I see what I have been looking at.
> 
> Do you just put your blade on these without the shoes? Also did you use any plywood on the one for the a frame. I have a md 2 and I take the whole thing off the truck and was wondering about the jack for the headgear.
> 
> ...


I will try and post pics. I use two of those dolly's in the front, and i use one on the A-frame, and use a 4x4 that is just the right height between the Dolly, and the plow A-frame. I will try and take pics later tonight, and post them. i need to move it anyway because i am replacing my pivot bolt.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

fordmstng66;567513 said:


> This is what i used. I bought 3 of them when on sale for $10 a piece. Works nice, i have a 7'6" Unimount Poly.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93888


Dito, I did the exact thing, waited till they were on sale for $9.99 and bought them. Once the plow was moved I then used the dollies to move my potted plants into the green house.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

fordmstng66;610899 said:


> I will try and post pics. I use two of those dolly's in the front, and i use one on the A-frame, and use a 4x4 that is just the right height between the Dolly, and the plow A-frame. I will try and take pics later tonight, and post them. i need to move it anyway because i am replacing my pivot bolt.


Thank you sir, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Young Pup;611477 said:


> Thank you sir, I appreciate it very much.


I will get those pics up tonight, the soon to be wifey made me go shopping with her last night, and was unable to work in the garage. :crying:


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sam's club cares some janitor supplies...


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Finally the pics. The plow is in process of much needed TLC.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting those pictures. Looks to be a 4x4 on the back of the setup. I was thinking that is what I was going to have to keep the height just about right. 

thanks again,

JP


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

Young Pup;612628 said:


> Thank you so much for posting those pictures. Looks to be a 4x4 on the back of the setup. I was thinking that is what I was going to have to keep the height just about right.
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> JP


yeah just a 4x4, i might have to use a jack to lower it when i mount to the new truck, the Chevy is a lot lower than the Ford was.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

I used the moving dollys from harbor freight like the ones in the pic. Just connected them with some 2X4 and made a channel in the middle so the blade did not slip off when I was pushing it, also made a spot for my plow foot to rest too, so it did nto move when I was moving it, makes storing it much easier indoors.:redbounce


----------



## harddock (Mar 1, 2008)

Zodiac;567074 said:


> I bought a large furniture dolly from a place called Big Lots, dunno if anyone else has/knows of them.
> 
> Cost me seven bucks.
> 
> Works great.


And you can add a 2x6 with a caster if you have a Fisher and need to support the kickstand


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I often have to wheel my plow around the driveway and I have come to like the ease of bringing the plow to the truck versus truck to plow.

I've used quite a few different caster systems including the snowmobile set and some home brew setups. The trouble I have is the ground/pavement is uneven and often the blade lifts off those caster dollys and they roll away. PITA.

So I came up with the latest version and it works great. I welded up some caster holders out of angle iron that slide onto the blade edge and are held in place using some wing bolts that squeeze them to the blade edge. I also bolted casters to the bottoms of the jack pads.

When I'm done plowing, I leave the blade up and slide my casters onto the blade edge and turn the wing bolts to secure. Lower the blade and it's resting on the casters. Insert the jacks, disconnect the plow and I can wheel it anywhere. If the blade edge leaves the ground, the caster goes with it.

To re-install, just wheel the plow to the front of the truck. No messing around getting in/out to be sure I'm lined up. Cost was 4 used casters and a length of angle iron I had laying around.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Got any pics? Mr.Stuff?
I just can't envision it.


----------



## Tacr2man (Dec 10, 2007)

I just push the mounting vehicle end down and wheel mine around on its depth control casters  if you have skids , you could just replace them with casters , before you drop it .


----------

